# My first hollow form was !.....



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

.... a bust! 

I'm still going to salvage it just like my knee. Work in progress.

Turned it a little thin - yes I have calipers. Yes I know how to use them.. . . . 
[attachment=3096]


No, I don't use calipers any more than I wear my reading glasses .. . . . . 
[attachment=3097]


Decided to salvage the top half for some thing to give to my great nephew to show one of his signature baseballs . . . . 
[attachment=3098]


But then I turned another hollow form from the other ruined half . . . .
[attachment=3099]

[attachment=3100]

[attachment=3101]

[attachment=3102]

Lots of cracks that I believe I can fix. We'll see. I think my great nephew lost his baseball pedestal.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2012)

On the upside, the inside looks nice and smooth!:clapping:

On the downside, you shouldn't be able to see the inside.:rofl2:

Seriously, everybody who's tried hollowing has done this… Some of us have done it more than once.:dash2:


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 16, 2012)

Everybody has to start somewhere. Looks purty good from here. What kind of wood is that? 

Robert


----------



## CodyS (Mar 17, 2012)

Lookin' good kevin! can't wait to see some more!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2012)

For a first attempt you did good, you went way thinner than I ever would have! but I like pieces that are a little thicker, they feel good in the hand and are not as fragile, but that's just me. I am curious as to what kind of tools you used to do the hollowing? And what was the rough size of the piece.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 17, 2012)

A classic case of the inside diameter exceeding the outside diameter....

Seriously, Keller said it best. It happens to everybody that has ever tried a hollow form. You made a nice save and came up with a really good first/second attempt. Make a lacquer wash and wipe it down. Then use CA on the cracks. The wash will keep the CA from turning white. I also like the baseball stand. Your nephew will love it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> ...What kind of wood is that?



Marblewood. No scaredy cat in me, I'll dive right in with the expensive stuff. 




woodtickgreg said:


> ... what kind of tools you used to do the hollowing? ...



I used ONE tool to turn the entire thing start to finish with the exception of using the skew for about 30 seconds to put some detail beneath the baseball perch, and that tool was the one you made for me.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 17, 2012)

Kevin, Welcome to the world of hollow forms!!! I got better at it once a friend told me that the inside diameter Had to be smaller than the outside diameter. I still get that confused once in a while.:dash2: I turn hollow forms in spurts, every month or so, and my memory is really short. I usually hear the sound of my tool cutting change, and by the time that the meaning registers it is too late for that form. I have made a large collection of funnels. Nice save.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2012)

O said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> > ...What kind of wood is that?
> ...


Holy smokes! I did not realize you could hollow with it! I am impressed I guess the extra length on the shaft came in handy.


----------

